# Wild Expo -who's going?



## spongebob (Apr 22, 2008)

Well someone would just have to start this thread around now wouldn't they? So I thought why not me! 

This will be my third expo and CARA conference, and I'm looking forward to it as usual, and this year there are reptiles for sale. I wonder where the nearest ATM is?


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Apr 22, 2008)

with anyluck i;m going if not i;ll have to hitch a lift


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Spongebob

Will be HUGE this year!!
Are you going to the BBQ as well??

See you there


----------



## falconboy (Apr 22, 2008)

Why not draw out some dosh before you head out Bob?


----------



## Luke1 (Apr 22, 2008)

im going...and the BBQ....can't wait to see the croc thing they're making!!!


----------



## spongebob (Apr 22, 2008)

falconboy said:


> Why not draw out some dosh before you head out Bob?



I much prefer plastic, it's the modern way. Besides I wont know if I'll be getting anything until I know what's there.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Apr 22, 2008)

the herp event of the year. If ya dont go to this one then ya aint a herper!!!


----------



## Fennwick (Apr 22, 2008)

spongebob said:


> I wonder where the nearest ATM is?


if its at the same place it was last year at castle hill, then theres an atm in the pub down the road. i had to track down an atm last year to buy some things. and, yeah, i probably will be going again.


----------



## footsoulja (Apr 22, 2008)

i will be going, i am really looking forward to it, and there are heaps of atms in castle towers shopping centre up the road lol.


----------



## mattmc (Apr 22, 2008)

Question: Who is Going?
Answer: Me


----------



## _Jas_ (Apr 22, 2008)

Does anyone know what reptiles are going to be for sale?


----------



## Aslan (Apr 22, 2008)

I will definately be there - and the missus is driving from the BBQ....

....this may get messy


----------



## FAY (Apr 22, 2008)

I am going.....hhmmm what herps to come home with....what herps at home do I have to sell.....when one comes , one must go out..it is the rule...lol


----------



## ihaveherps (Apr 22, 2008)

Aslan said:


> I will definately be there - and the missus is driving from the BBQ....
> 
> ....this may get messy



there is no "may" about it...... MrBredli and I put alot of effort into making it so.... MrBredli although does seem to carry the team, I do promise to put a little more effort in this yr.


----------



## BT (Apr 22, 2008)

yep im going


----------



## scam7278 (Apr 22, 2008)

is there a motel nearby?


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 22, 2008)

Yep, just up the road, can't think of the name of it though... Hills Lodge or something like that?


----------



## scam7278 (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks mate


----------



## scam7278 (Apr 23, 2008)

i'll be there


----------



## jessb (Apr 23, 2008)

Yep, I will be heading out with the family...


----------



## dunmovin (Apr 23, 2008)

Yep I'm going . It's about a 5 hr drive for me . Driving down on the thursday & going to the expo on friday . I can't make it to the bbq , but I hope someone gets alot of photos lol


----------



## grimbeny (Apr 23, 2008)

Ill be there on saturday, at the bbq too.


----------



## mias (Apr 23, 2008)

ill be there sat and sun as im helping a freind with his stall


----------



## congo_python (Apr 23, 2008)

I'll be there with bell's on and also at the BBQ.

Congo


----------



## Mrs I (Apr 23, 2008)

If anyone else is interested having drinks at a place called the Court House on Thursday night.


----------



## dunno103 (Apr 23, 2008)

Where's the Court House??

btw I am going

cheers


----------



## scam7278 (Apr 23, 2008)

i'll be at the BBQ aswell  ihaveherps... your going down boy !!!!


----------



## Mrs I (Apr 23, 2008)

I am staying in Sydneham with my sister and her gf on Thursday night and she said that we will go out drinking at the Court House, its in Newton..

She said there is really good meals and a diverse crowd (sounds interesting)...

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## Mrs I (Apr 23, 2008)

Unfortunatley i am flying home friday afternoon so will miss the BBQ....

Hopefully there will still be something to see on friday..


----------



## Slateman (Apr 23, 2008)

Aslan said:


> I will definately be there - and the missus is driving from the BBQ....
> 
> ....this may get messy



Me don't udurstand Aslan.
Please explain.


----------



## Slateman (Apr 23, 2008)

I have an Idea. Why people from APS don't meat at 3 pm somewhere there to say hello to each other.


----------



## spongebob (Apr 23, 2008)

Slateman said:


> I have an Idea. Why people from APS don't meat at 3 pm somewhere there to say hello to each other.



That's easy to arrange. They'll already be in the beer tent by then!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Apr 23, 2008)

Mrs I said:


> I am staying in Sydneham with my sister and her gf on Thursday night and she said that we will go out drinking at the Court House, its in Newton..
> 
> She said there is really good meals and a diverse crowd (sounds interesting)...
> 
> ...



Sounds good - 3 girls going out together in Newtown. I'll be there just to watch. Although I might stand out like a sore thumb being a MALE


----------



## Mrs I (Apr 23, 2008)

Lol......

I Can see your imagination running wild.....


----------



## Vincent21 (Apr 23, 2008)

_Jas_ said:


> Does anyone know what reptiles are going to be for sale?



I know for sure that there is going to be turtles for sale, and i think snakes aswell.


----------



## Lozza (Apr 23, 2008)

Slateman said:


> I have an Idea. Why people from APS don't meat at 3 pm somewhere there to say hello to each other.


What day Slateman?

I'm going but not sure if it will be the saturday or the sunday yet


----------



## mattmc (Apr 23, 2008)

i....i think ill be at the BBQ............now whos gonna pay for me :lol:


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Stupid Q time - when/where is the BBQ? Busy weekend for me, but I really want to make it.


----------



## Slateman (Apr 23, 2008)

I am going Saturday.


----------



## Vincent21 (Apr 23, 2008)

pythonmum said:


> Stupid Q time - when/where is the BBQ? Busy weekend for me, but I really want to make it.



I think the BBQ is on Saturday.


----------



## Jill (Apr 24, 2008)

I'll be there on Friday and Saturday.

I'm really looking forward to the CARA Conference on the Sunday though! Looks like an interesting line up of speakers. So who's going to the Conference?


----------



## Ranch Hand (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Guys Snake Ranch will be there and if you guys missed it last year make sure you get to it this year if possible. It was huge and it should be even bigger this year. everyone is pretty pumped for it. Make sure you come up and say Gday to us at the Snake Ranch stand and don't forget the Reptiles Australia/ Snake Ranch Woma give away will be drawn on Sunday at Midday at the show. Very excited!


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Apr 24, 2008)

Since womas are the only reptiles in the draw, does that mean if i only hold a class 1 licence and have only had my licence for a year I'm not eligible for the competition?

I'll be there Saturday, and perhaps Friday.


----------



## Nikki. (Apr 24, 2008)

Meeeeeee! Where can we meet ? 

Nikki


----------



## FAY (Apr 24, 2008)

Garth will be there on Friday..I am going Saturday..we will be on the Illawarra Reptile Society table so come and say hello.


----------



## Lozza (Apr 24, 2008)

mcloughlin2 said:


> Since womas are the only reptiles in the draw, does that mean if i only hold a class 1 licence and have only had my licence for a year I'm not eligible for the competition?


It says in the fine print that if you are in NSW and not eligible for a class 1 you get BHPs instead


----------



## Riley (Apr 24, 2008)

yep definatley going..im working the on saturday n sunday. and going to the bbq


----------



## Lozza (Apr 24, 2008)

I think I'm going on the Saturday now, can't wait


----------



## Slateman (Apr 24, 2008)

I will put up sign APS at 3 pm Saturday somewhere close to beer supply.


----------



## Dragontamer (Apr 24, 2008)

im going to the conference and show. if the draw for the womas is on sunday does that mean that the people at CARA will miss it?


----------



## ogg666 (Apr 24, 2008)

i'll be there on sat


----------



## spongebob (Apr 24, 2008)

Slateman said:


> I will put up sign APS at 3 pm Saturday somewhere close to beer supply.



Your shout I take it?


----------



## pugsly (Apr 24, 2008)

I'll be there too, hopefully trashed out of my brain. Kidding.

Hugsta your going down in a sculling contest.


----------



## Mrs I (Apr 24, 2008)

Anyone going to come out Thursday night ??

 So wish i could stay for Saturday.... maybe next year....

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## dunno103 (Apr 24, 2008)

Not going to Newtown, when I live near Castle HIll Mrs, soz.


----------



## scam7278 (Apr 24, 2008)

pugsly said:


> Hugsta your going down in a sculling contest.



cool another drinking contest going on at the BBQ


----------



## spongebob (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey I suggest we all buy Mr Slateman a drink to thank him for all his hard work with this site


----------



## FAY (Apr 25, 2008)

spongebob said:


> Hey I suggest we all buy Mr Slateman a drink to thank him for all his hard work with this site



That is one of the most sensible suggestions that I have ever heard!
A big thank you for all the hard work, all the rubbish that he has has to put up with to have made this site what it is..great!
Better not let everyone buy him one though....someone will have to carry him out LOL


----------



## spongebob (Apr 25, 2008)

GARTHNFAY said:


> That is one of the most sensible suggestions that I have ever heard!
> A big thank you for all the hard work, all the rubbish that he has has to put up with to have made this site what it is..great!
> Better not let everyone buy him one though....someone will have to carry him out LOL



Bloody oath he'll be Burton's by 3.05pm!


----------



## Slateman (Apr 25, 2008)

I just write APS on dartboard and place it where we will be 3 pm Saturday. It would be nice to come and say hello to each other


----------



## expansa1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Mrs I said:


> I am staying in Sydneham with my sister and her gf on Thursday night and she said that we will go out drinking at the Court House, its in Newton..
> 
> She said there is really good meals and a diverse crowd (sounds interesting)...
> 
> ...



Mrs I my all time favourite restaurants are 'Tamanas' North indian Diners in Newtown. They are so popular there are 3 of them in the same street. The food is delicious and very well priced. My old office used to be at Camperdown, just a hop, skip and a jump away so my colleagues and I dined in Newtown quite a lot. The African food restaurant is pretty good too!

Cheers,
Craig


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (Apr 25, 2008)

Slateman said:


> I just write APS on dartboard and place it where we will be 3 pm Saturday. It would be nice to come and say hello to each other


 

Hey Slateman

I will see you there.... would luv to have that drink with you...

Thank god it's stopped raining!!! fine weather predicted for next wend, if not, the whole show is (wil be) undercover.


----------



## Riley (Apr 25, 2008)

Slateman said:


> I just write APS on dartboard and place it where we will be 3 pm Saturday. It would be nice to come and say hello to each other


im in.


----------



## ben77 (Apr 25, 2008)

*expo*

I plan to head in there on Sat or Sun.. Wil be looking for Beardies mainly but chasing a heap of info too...


----------



## Nikki. (Apr 25, 2008)

Slateman said:


> I just write APS on dartboard and place it where we will be 3 pm Saturday. It would be nice to come and say hello to each other


 
Count me in Slatey !!


----------



## Vincent21 (Apr 25, 2008)

I'll be there on Sunday.


----------



## jessb (Apr 25, 2008)

Vincent21 said:


> I'll be there on Sunday.


 
Yeah, me too


----------



## Nikki. (Apr 26, 2008)

Unfortunately i cant change the day i'm volunteering on to Saturday  So the begging begins for my dad 
muahahahah :twisted:


----------



## Slateman (Apr 26, 2008)

I am looking for seeing you there people.
Specially Nikki our APS oficial sunshine.
Nikki tel your father that if he don't behave, I will adopt you. :lol:


----------



## Armand (Apr 26, 2008)

yewww i cant wait! its gona be awsome!.. goin on saturday and try buy some things too..


----------



## Jason (Apr 26, 2008)

looking forward to going, come say high everyone, ill be on the dalbarb stand for work.
ill also be at the bbq

jason


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 26, 2008)

I should be there selling a few things.

If anyone sees me, be sure to come say hi... especially you Jason 

Kane


----------



## Jill (Apr 28, 2008)

Four more sleeps.....


----------



## JasonL (Apr 28, 2008)

I will be there, probably around the AHS desk


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (Apr 28, 2008)

Its slowly getting on its feet, at the least the rain has stopped.....its going to be awesome!!


----------



## Vincent21 (Apr 28, 2008)

I really can't wait.


----------



## Jill (Apr 29, 2008)

Three more sleeps.......


----------



## Nikki. (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm going on Saturday and Working on Sunday!! Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Please say hello if you see me  I've got blond hair and i'm 1.59m tall and on sunday i'll be wearing a Very important shirt heheeeeee


----------



## Vincent21 (Apr 29, 2008)

Just 5 more days for me.


----------



## natrix (Apr 29, 2008)

Yep , I'm going


----------



## mini_kitty (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh gosh, I didnt even know this was on!! I think I may have to go!! WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Vincent21 (Apr 29, 2008)

Can't wait till Sunday... Hopefully i get to see some of you guys.


----------



## sweetangel (Apr 29, 2008)

i'll be there on saturday!!
i'll be the one carrying the massive camera around and taking photos of all the happenings
cant wait


----------



## jessb (Apr 29, 2008)

Nikki_Elmo said:


> I'm going on Saturday and Working on Sunday!! Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Please say hello if you see me  I've got blond hair and i'm 1.59m tall and on sunday i'll be wearing a Very important shirt heheeeeee


 
Where are you working?


----------



## scam7278 (Apr 29, 2008)

what time will the BBQ finish? cause i wont be there now untill after 6pm  so i will have to go to the expo the next day.Is there a cut off time by pay for entry to the BBQ?


----------



## Vincent21 (Apr 29, 2008)

jessb said:


> Where are you working?



She's working at the show, she's a volunteer i believe, i think they walk around the show and stuff.


----------



## Stimsoni (Apr 29, 2008)

go sat &sun have some of my pythons entried in the show


----------



## hazzard (Apr 29, 2008)

hobbo said:


> what time will the BBQ finish? cause i wont be there now untill after 6pm  so i will have to go to the expo the next day.Is there a cut off time by pay for entry to the BBQ?



What BBQ mate,

It's my understanding like last year that it is a buffet dinner $30 a head. Phil Emmanuel will be the entertainment. Like last year the bar won't be operating late so i think kegs have been arranged.


6pm is when it starts!


----------



## Vincent21 (Apr 29, 2008)

hazzard said:


> What BBQ mate,
> 
> It's my understanding like last year that it is a buffet dinner $30 a head. Phil Emmanuel will be the entertainment. Like last year the bar won't be operating late so i think kegs have been arranged.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure that it's a BBQ this year.

http://www.wildexpo.com.au/Show 08/latest news.htm



> *Saturday Night BBQ - *$30 per head. After the show closes at 5pm on Saturday, the venue will be cleared of the general public, and the gates will re-open at 6pm for an informal BBQ. This will be a great opportunity to catch up with like minded individuals, meet new enthusiasts, or just generally have a good time. *Entertainment on the night will include performances by renowned Australian musician Phil Emmanuel. *Tickets can be purchased at the entrance to the show, or at the entrance to the BBQ.


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Apr 29, 2008)

i am going my boy spike is entered so i will be there sat and sun if u see me say hi i have dark blond hair with red tips.


----------



## hazzard (Apr 29, 2008)

Well whatever it is the details are right but the words from Stimmo's mouth himself were "the dinner saturday night will be good"


----------



## mungus (Apr 29, 2008)

As long as there's food - I'm there.........:lol:


----------



## natrix (Apr 29, 2008)

Possibly dinner in the form of BBQ'd meat .


----------



## hazzard (Apr 29, 2008)

natrix said:


> Possibly dinner in the form of BBQ'd meat .



Well last year it was served in silver trays and was pork beef, chicken, ham etc. And for $30 it better be more than snags!

I'm really just doing this to bump the post!


----------



## Stimsoni (Apr 29, 2008)

count me in too for bbq


----------



## Vincent21 (Apr 29, 2008)

I won't make it for the BBQ, but hopefully next year i will.


----------



## MrSpike (Apr 29, 2008)

This year's expo is going to be HUGE, anyone thinking of attending won't regret doing so...

Kane


----------



## Snakeaholic (Apr 29, 2008)

i just read the thread - you can count me in


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (Apr 29, 2008)

The "dinner' sat night is definately more than BBQed snags.....you won't regret it!


----------



## =bECS= (Apr 29, 2008)

OK so at first i wasnt going, but i cancelled my plans for Saturday, so now im in! 
(hopefully minus the kids  )


----------



## jessb (Apr 30, 2008)

Vincent21 said:


> She's working at the show, she's a volunteer i believe, i think they walk around the show and stuff.


 
Yeah I figured she was working at the show  I meant was she going to be at a particular stall!!!

Will it be kid-friendly? Thinking about bringing our 3yo...


----------



## tan (Apr 30, 2008)

I"M COMING!!!! Hubby bought me surprise plane tickets for Saturday so will be there on Sun and at the BBQ on Sat night!!!!!
Look out Sydney...hehe


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Apr 30, 2008)

im going!!! i live right around the corner!! yay
if anyone sees me there just run up and say hi!


----------



## Leezel73 (Apr 30, 2008)

hey guys i want to go but my licence hasn't come through yet... I have been told though that sellers will except just the licence number from the place and I can ring up the licencing place and just ask for it... does anyone else know if this is right?? I really wanna go and get my first snake... please help??


----------



## JasonL (Apr 30, 2008)

Leezel, I wouldn't push yourself to hard to purchase a snake at the expo, I'd expect breeders to want to site lic's at the show, though you could probably meet some of the major breeders there, and get you name on one of the snakes for when your lic comes through. The show is alot more than just buying herps, and is well worth going to just for a look, the purchasing of reptiles is only a small part of a much bigger picture.


----------



## mini_kitty (Apr 30, 2008)

OHHHHHHHHHHH Im so annoyed my ride just piked GRRRRRRRRRRRR *crys* dont wanna catch the train to parra waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 1, 2008)

jessb said:


> Yeah I figured she was working at the show  I meant was she going to be at a particular stall!!!
> 
> Will it be kid-friendly? Thinking about bringing our 3yo...


 

Yes....heaps of things to keep the kids occupied. Jumping castle, kids reptile shows, lots of hands on animals....theres even a coffee (good coffee) caravan, for the adults of course.


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (May 1, 2008)

hey guys, anyone doing volunteer work there? im volunteering friday and sunday. would be good to meet some volunteers out there before we start there together


----------



## lycanthropica (May 1, 2008)

wooo hooo
i'm going on saturday and sunday and picking up my baby Bredli from snake ranch.
should be good!
i'm easy to spot having electirc red hair and being in a wheelchair.


----------



## marty (May 1, 2008)

where abouts at . the address?


----------



## Vincent21 (May 1, 2008)

> Accessed off Carrington Rd, near the corner of Showground Rd, Castle Hill, NSW, Castle Hill Show Ground is close to the demographic centre of Sydney, with easy access by car and bus. The Show Ground has plenty of parking. Castle Towers Shopping Centre is 1 minute drive away.



http://wildexpo.com.au/Show 08/venue.htm


----------



## lizardluva (May 2, 2008)

Can't wait to go


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 2, 2008)

Hi Guys

The expo is off and running....bigger and better than last year but you better get in quick, the livestock is running out the door! word of advice though, if you haven't got the funds to spend then I would leave the credit card at home (probably safer to leave whole wallet at home)....it's sooo tempting!!


----------



## amazonian (May 2, 2008)

Are there many rare pythons available?
Albinos, RSP, GTP etc?


----------



## Vincent21 (May 2, 2008)

hawkesbury reptiles said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> The expo is off and running....bigger and better than last year but you better get in quick, the livestock is running out the door! word of advice though, if you haven't got the funds to spend then I would leave the credit card at home (probably safer to leave whole wallet at home)....it's sooo tempting!!



You scared me when you said 'The expo is off...' , i thought it was actually cancelled.


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 2, 2008)

HAHAHA........it was still there when I left it today.......


----------



## Vincent21 (May 2, 2008)

hawkesbury reptiles said:


> HAHAHA........it was still there when I left it today.......



Is it outdoor or indoor?


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 2, 2008)

I'm not sure about rare pythons 'avaliable' but they are all there, counted at least 3 GTP, albino darwin, coastals and olives.


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 2, 2008)

Its indoor and outdoor......and if it rains you won't get wet.....very interesting setup, animal displays hiding in every corner...just when you think you have seen everything........!


----------



## Vincent21 (May 2, 2008)

Oh, goody, now it can't be cancelled.


----------



## hawkesbury reptiles (May 2, 2008)

So I'll see you there then...? Vincent21?


----------



## marty (May 2, 2008)

went today. was x-c-lent.
i was pressed for time however i could have spent all day there, no worries.


----------



## Vincent21 (May 2, 2008)

hawkesbury reptiles said:


> So I'll see you there then...? Vincent21?



I'll be going on Sunday.


----------



## Slateman (May 4, 2008)

It was great Saturday.
I met lot of interesting people. Well organized again. I saw Bug collector also. She asked me if she can join our site again. I think that we should have a poll on this. i will ask moderators. LOL they will be happy with that Idea.


----------



## grimbeny (May 4, 2008)

most people who will vote in the poll will likely never have heard of her.


----------



## =bECS= (May 4, 2008)

Hahahahaha, its the bring bugs back campaign all over again :lol:

It does'nt matter if you allow her back or not, the only difference will be:
*What her username is.
*How many of them she uses


----------

